# Pair and Multiple Hitch Driving - Wagon types?



## Smokey Road Farm (Apr 22, 2015)

I show locally with draft type miniature horses. We don't do anything fancy but we would like to move up to showing the unicorn and possibly the four hitch. The wagon we use is just a regular pairs driving wagon and doesn't have a floating tongue so I don't think it is really supposed to be used for hitches above a pair - plus the seat is kind of low and it is hard to see in my opinion. What kind of wagon does everyone use to show their DRAFT style minis? I'm have a hard time finding a mini wagon in the style of the draft horse hitch wagons. Also I don't need anything super fancy - just safe and correct. Ideas?

I have attached photos of the two wagons we currently have.

Also I don't like the double trees/eveners on either of these wagons.

Thanks,

Kim


----------



## BSharpRanch (Apr 22, 2015)

I have a mini hitch wagon that I use. My Husband and I will be building a new wagon soon as I have a six up going now and I just do not like how the current wagon looks with the six. My current wagon is in my profile pic.


----------



## Smokey Road Farm (Apr 22, 2015)

Wish I could see it better. Looks like it sits up nice and high. Has it worked well for the unicorn and four hitches?

Thanks


----------



## BSharpRanch (Apr 22, 2015)

*Here is a video of the wagon with The Six. It is okay with a pair, but I personally do not think that it is very complimentary for a four or six up. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qLA9i8CDAM8*


----------



## Smokey Road Farm (Apr 22, 2015)

Thanks for sharing that video. So do you think I need a bigger wagon for 3 or 4 or what works best for the multiples? Having a hard time finding something. Thanks


----------



## BSharpRanch (Apr 22, 2015)

}Here are a few photos of the two wagons have. The green and white one is now teal.  The ivory colored one was taken before Hubby fixed it enough to make it safe to drive. only have a couple photos with just a pair hitched to it, however can't get them to upload from my phone. The foot board of the ivory one is about six inches taller then the green and white wagon's foot board. With The Six, the height of the ivory wagon is perfect (to me, anyways.) I am no expert, but know what feel is good to me. Also, my personal opinion, is that with more then a pair on the green and white wagon, makes the wagon look like a kids toy. With six, it looks like they are pulling a radio flyer wagon. When have them hitched to the ivory wagon (which was built in 1910) they just look right. The length of the team balances out the height of the wagon. With just a pair, the ivory wagon looks like a draft wagon!


----------



## BSharpRanch (Apr 22, 2015)

've done unicorn with the green and white and did a pick-axe with it. Those just at home though. personally like a little bigger wagon for the draft type teams, however, my experience is limited. }Here is a photo of the green and white with just a pair. The green wagon is a lot lighter, maybe half the weight, of the ivory wagon. Most of what have seen, very limited, is on the smaller size, like the green wagon. I'm not much help.
This was before my Hubby modified the wagon to make it a little more adult friendly in the leg department.


----------



## BSharpRanch (Apr 22, 2015)

Nice teams by the way!


----------



## Smokey Road Farm (Apr 22, 2015)

Ok. Thanks for all the information. Sounds like I will be lucky to find one that works. Especially since the ones we will be driving this year are 36 to 38 inches.


----------



## Smokey Road Farm (Apr 23, 2015)

Did you find an "easy" way to haul your wagon and horses in one trip without mulitple trailers?


----------



## Smokey Road Farm (Apr 23, 2015)

Do you have any idea what width and height would be ideal. I'm seeing some that I think are advertised for ponies that I wonder if they would actually be OK if I could find a place to get the correct pole, etc.


----------



## BSharpRanch (Apr 23, 2015)

We can fit four 33" minis and the smaller wagon in our 3 horse slant trailer. The bigger wagon will need to be hauled in the back of the truck. Hubby is going to build a rack with ramps for it. I am not sure what the dimensions of the wagons are, but can measure when I get home later today. The ivory wagon was built as a pony wagon originally. I do have a few photos of it with the six, however I will need to download to the computer then upload to here. Also when I get home. ;-)


----------



## Smokey Road Farm (Apr 23, 2015)

Thanks. I'm thinking I need a pony wagon. I kind of like this one but wasn't sure where I would get a pole etc to fit correctly.

5'w x 12'l - wasn't sure if that was too big.

My minis are larger - 36 to 38 inches.

Thanks so much for being so helpful.


----------



## paintponylvr (Apr 23, 2015)

Pretty, pretty wagon. Any other pics?

You could speak with the Bryant's. Bryants Miniature horses  They are pretty good at finding hitch type wagons that will fit (or can get them custom made) minis of various sizes.

Not sure where you are in OH - but Holmes county is "amish country" and maybe you can get a custom made tongue made expressly for that wagon for your horses. I know there are several carriage & wagon type shops around Dalton, Millersburg, Mt Hope, Sugar Creek & ... hmm know there were at least 2 others...

to see different styles of wagons, you could go out and look at the photos taken at AMHR Nationals the last several years. Then contact some of those folks to see where they got their wagons from.


----------



## Smokey Road Farm (Apr 23, 2015)

I think I will try Bryants Miniature horses  that is a good idea. Not many more photos of the red wagon. I'm afraid it might be too long??

I live about 1.5 hours from Mt. Hope but have only had luck with harness not wagons. I haven't even been able to find an evener shop yet and I have asked around a lot.


----------



## paintponylvr (Apr 24, 2015)

Pioneer Equipment Manufacturing in Dalton, OH custom made a 3 pony AND a 4 pony evener set for me in 2012. I have purchased several mini and small pony sized double trees from them - both steel and wood. They can make different styles and I'm sure they can fabricate for you as well - since they do well at that. Prices were VERY reasonable - it was less expensive for me to DRIVE up to OH (9 hours 1 way), spend the night in a hotel, visit w/ Pioneer (and several harness shops) order/PAY FOR/pick up equipment, meet/visit w/ FORUM friends, spend a 2nd night & drive home than it was to have equipment custom fabricated locally here in NC!! Funny - my truck ONLY gets 18 mpg when I go to OH - even pulling the trailer. Around here - I average 8 (pulling loaded trailer) -12 (unloaded/highway) mpg... LOL





16875 Jericho Rd, Dalton, OH 44618

(330) 857-6340

You could also contact the Carolina Carriage Superstore in SC. Their double trees and eveners are different then Pioneers - but I'm not sure who builds them. My original steel one (sold to a friend) was purchased from them. They currently are working with at least one fabrication shop out of Mt Hope - building a new 4 wheel carriage for them specifically (from CCS's prototype). CCS - didn't tell me which shop out of Mt Hope that was when I asked in March.

And again - the Bryant's have other contacts that can/will fabricate equipment (quite possibly Amish as well).

Also - go check out Rural Heritage (online forum - called the Front Porch) on line. They also have a magazine - comes out 6x/year. There are advertisers in there that will custom build what you are looking for. There is even a place/business called "The Evener Shoppe"... I don't have a mag handy - will post their contact info this evening.

Roberts Carriage out of Canada also builds hitch wagons sized for minis and small ponies. Mini Hitch Wagon - mini. And Hitch Wagon - Pony


----------



## paintponylvr (Apr 24, 2015)

And besides Bsharp & her hubby - there are several folks that built their own hitch wagons for showing their minis. I will have to dig thru email - I know I met up with a couple in 2012/2013 that had done that... Some have posted here in the past! 2010 thru 2013 (those were the years I noticed/"spoke w/" them) - probably still lurking here? May take me a while to do that - have a very full weekend here...


----------



## Smokey Road Farm (Apr 24, 2015)

Thanks for all of the information. I have been in contact with a couple of the companies you mentioned. One only sells new wagons. Shipping may be a too high for the other one but I am currently considering a used wagon they have for sale.

I have contacted some others you suggested and I am waiting on replys.

We aren't handy enough to make one ourselves





I can measure my yoke and evener and pole so I do think I can get those made by some of the places you suggested locally if I find a used wagon that needs some changes.

I think the main problem is me not know what size wagon will work for my larger guys. Seems like a lot of the mini ones are too small for them and some of the pony ones are too big.

I have decided after review that the red wagon I showed above is just too long for my minis so it would probably be too heavy.

I am getting some good ideas from this post. I think I could have found what I wanted several times if I had a larger budget. There are some NICE wagons out there but we just don't need anything too fancy for our local fair. Too fancy would probably offend some of the locals even if I had the cash on hand to buy one





Thank you everyone and keep the ideas coming.


----------



## BSharpRanch (Apr 24, 2015)

}Here are the measurements on my two wagons. Ivory: the box is 3 foot 8 inches wide by 9 foot 6 inches long, which includes the width of the side boards and the foot board. Just the box is 8 foot long by 2 foot 7 inches wide. The height is 3 foot 6 inches to the foot board, 4 foot 8 inches to the seat. Green wagon is 3 foot 6 inched wide by 7 foot 6 inches long including the side boards and the foot board. Just the box is 6 foot 8 inches by 2 foot 7 inches. The height of the wagon is 2 foot 5 inches to the foot board and 3 foot 5 inches to the seat.

For size comparison, my wheel horses are 33 inches tall.

I finally remembered where a photo of The Six was with the ivory wagon. I like how the length of the horses offsets the height of the wagon. Compared to how The Six makes the green wagon look like a toy.

I hope this helps some. My green and white wagon was built by Ray Ross in 1983. They are still raising and showing minis and live back east. They do have a website for their farm, I believe Ross Family Miniatures. They may know of a wagon for sale. Worth a try.


----------



## Smokey Road Farm (Apr 24, 2015)

Thank you. These measurements are helpful.


----------



## BSharpRanch (Apr 24, 2015)

The width measurements do not include the wheels.


----------



## Smokey Road Farm (Apr 24, 2015)

BSharpRanch said:


> The width measurements do not include the wheels.


Ok. Thank you BSharpRanch. I also sent you a message with an individual specific question. Thank you!


----------



## diamond c (Apr 24, 2015)

Don't sell yourself short on your ablity to build one yourself. I'm not very handy myself and I made one from scratch that suits my needs prity well. It"s not show quaity by a long shot but I like it for what I do around here. I say give it a shot you may be surprised.


----------



## Smokey Road Farm (Apr 24, 2015)

Well it is not as much about building ability as personalities and time




I am kind of a clutz so power tools and saws don't go to well with me and well my husband and I have been married 12 years and we learned a long time ago that we can't work on projects very well together



He is also not into the horses so I hate to have him use all his time for this.

I'm going to keep looking. I have others trying to help as well. It seems the big factors are size and weight. A lot of the actual "mini" size wagons seem to be for size A minis rather than my size B minis.

Thanks everyone for the help. Keep the info coming!


----------



## paintponylvr (Apr 24, 2015)

Have you ever attended the Mt Hope Auction? I've heard there are sometimes used wagons that go thru the sale at decent prices and in good shape.

We are still unpacking boxes and I think I " buried" my latest copy of the Rural Heritage magazine. That, or after spending all day out in the sun (farrier - 6 head, hauling feed from store, then hooking trailer and going to get a load of hay), I'm just to whipped to think straight and remember where I put it exactly... So, no new address(s)/contacts yet.

Have you thought about a wagon that has the seating (rahter than a hitch wagon)? Here is ours from Pioneer - it is on the 1/2 ton gear undercarriage. It does have some customization (blocks under the springs - raising the seats), Springs actually under the seats (not originally done that way), some wood cut out where the springs put under the rear seat... I know there was some other things done, but now can't remember exactly what...The mare on the right is 40" and the mare on the left is 43" at her high & knifey withers. I should be able to have both smaller "mini" sized ponies put it (our smallest mare is 35/36") and larger as well (largest is 1/2 shet that is 46") with it still looking OK, but I haven't actually tried that yet. For a 4-up, I still need to change the tongue "hook up" for the leader pair's double tree to attach...











Bsharp - I LOVE that 2nd wagon (ivory)...


----------



## Smokey Road Farm (Apr 25, 2015)

I already have a wagon similar to yours. I don't like it for hooking more than a team. I am short and feel like I need to sit higher plus I really want a wagon similar to the look and function of a draft show hitch type. I have been to Mt hope several times. I have not seen the type of wagon I am looking for yet. I think I have the sizing worked out now from everyone's help. Seems like I need one similar in size to the ivory wagon BSHARP has to have it function and look like I want. Now the search is on.


----------



## Kendra (Apr 25, 2015)

If it's helpful, here's a couple photos of our wagons.


----------



## JMS Miniatures (Apr 26, 2015)

For some reason I can't post pics on here but I have a hitch wagon myself and the one thing I don't like about mine is it top heavy so make sure you get yourself one that has plenty of width. Another suggestion I have is look for one that has a fifth wheel. That gives you the ability to have a full swing, and rubber wheels or wooden wheels more often then not you see wooden wheels but I know rubber wheels are acceptable.


----------



## Smokey Road Farm (Apr 27, 2015)

Kendra said:


> If it's helpful, here's a couple photos of our wagons.


May I ask what size your minis are? Are you willing to share any wagon dimensions? BEAUTIFUL. Thanks for sharing.



JMS Miniatures said:


> For some reason I can't post pics on here but I have a hitch wagon myself and the one thing I don't like about mine is it top heavy so make sure you get yourself one that has plenty of width. Another suggestion I have is look for one that has a fifth wheel. That gives you the ability to have a full swing, and rubber wheels or wooden wheels more often then not you see wooden wheels but I know rubber wheels are acceptable.


This is a really good point. If you are willing to share any dimensions so I can avoid this that would be great. I'm still on the hunt


----------



## Smokey Road Farm (Apr 28, 2015)

Does anyone have any thoughts about this wagon size/style wise? I'm thinking hard about this one.

7'6" long, 3'6" wide, 4' to seat, rubber wheels but wooden wheels come with it too (but I think they are all the same size), springs, 5th wheel.

I think it is a little shorter than I would like but might do well enough for my little local show. Anyone have any thoughts?

Thank you


----------



## BSharpRanch (Apr 28, 2015)

That is really cute!


----------



## Kendra (Apr 29, 2015)

Smokey Road Farm said:


> May I ask what size your minis are? Are you willing to share any wagon dimensions? BEAUTIFUL. Thanks for sharing.


Our horses are all large A size - 33-34"

Willing to share dimensions, don't know what they are - let me know what you'd like to know and I can measure the black one for you. It's a titch smaller than the others, was cut down on the last rebuild and we like it better now.


----------



## Smokey Road Farm (Apr 30, 2015)

I think from what folks have posted here and sent to me privately I may have enough dimensions for now but thank you.



Kendra said:


> Our horses are all large A size - 33-34"
> 
> Willing to share dimensions, don't know what they are - let me know what you'd like to know and I can measure the black one for you. It's a titch smaller than the others, was cut down on the last rebuild and we like it better now.


----------



## paintponylvr (May 1, 2015)

Kendra said:


> Our horses are all large A size - 33-34"
> 
> Willing to share dimensions, don't know what they are - let me know what you'd like to know and I can measure the black one for you. It's a titch smaller than the others, was cut down on the last rebuild and we like it better now.


Kendra -

R U willing to share what you did during the re-build? I would love to know what and how you did it and the "whys". I guess making it a bit smaller would be a good "why" - but I'm curious.

How hard/easy was it to re-build? Did you/your family do the re-build or did you have it done by a company that specializes in that type of work?

Could start a new thread - so we don't "steal" this one...


----------



## Kendra (May 1, 2015)

paintponylvr said:


> Kendra -
> 
> R U willing to share what you did during the re-build? I would love to know what and how you did it and the "whys". I guess making it a bit smaller would be a good "why" - but I'm curious.
> 
> ...


My Grandad did the rebuild .... but he also did the original build.  The wood was rotting after 15 or 20 years of use and needed to be redone, so he made some changes while he was at it. He made the seat a little lower, and the whole wagon about 8" shorter, which mostly made it much easier to fit in the trailer.  I believe it's a little bit narrower as well.

The green wagon is metal - no rotting for it, but a little heavier. All of them have a full fifth wheel - you can swing the horses around right next to the wagon. I think that's a hugely important feature if you're wagon shopping, for safety as well as maneuverability. Watch as well, because that's going to be the weakest point - many years ago we were loading a wagon after a demo at Spruce Meadows and the front wheels fell off, which inspired a redesign and rebuild of all the fifth wheel wagons around here.


----------

